# Problemi con mozilla , java-plugin su opera

## linuxino

1°) Da quando ho installato i driver nvidia ho incontrato un grave problema con mozilla ossia questo di tanto in tanto mi blocca il sistema senza che posso fare piu' niente se non riavviare (col reset), anche se il puntatore del mouse si puo' ancora muovere ma le finestre non rispondono al clic!!

Avete anche voi avuto problemi di questo tipo? Se si come avete risolto?

2°)Come si fa a attivare le java-plugin su opera?

Grazie

----------

